# Emarrased! Sebaceous cyst...TMI



## mummypeanut

I havent been to the doctors yet because i'm kinda scared. I seem to have a smooth hard pea sized lump in the area outside my Labia, Ive done that thing of self diagnosing via google and i think its probably a sebaceous cyst which doesnt seem too scary. Id like to ignroe it but i'm worried about self diagnosing and then finding out later it was something awful that i should have got treated.

I HATE DOCTORS and i definately hate anything that invovles intimate examinations! Its really upsetting me the thought of having to go to the GP!! God only know how i'm going to deal with childbirth!!

Has anyone had one of these sebaceous cyst things before and what happened?


----------



## Sadie92

Hi,

I have been getting these on and off for the past year.
If you leave it any longer it will become really really painful. Im honestly not trying to scare you.
The first one i had was right next to my anus and i was SO embarassed to go to the docs. I left it for 4 days until i was literally bed-bound.. hubby had to even carry me to the bathroom :(
I took hot salt baths to ease the pain, took a week off work cos i couldnt even sit down. The worst pain i have ever been in, but i just could not face going to the doctor and showing them my bottom lol
Finally the cyst burst and for 2 days there was blood and puss leaking from it.. totally gross.

again sat in a salt bath....

Then finally i went to the doctors, they checked me and told me i had a syb.... cyst./abscess.

I was given antibiotics.... that cleared everything up immediately. Also given Hi bi scrub to bathe in. 

I dont know why i get them, the doc said that they just come up for no reason sometimes.
Im healthy, not stressed..so dont know why i get them.

Thank God i havent had one for a while now.

Hun, go to the docs and ust tell them what you have. They dont have to check you if you dont want them to. Although it will be easier to diagnose the problem.

Good luck and just get it treated.

xxx


----------



## mummypeanut

Sadie92 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Good luck and just get it treated.
> 
> xxx

Thanks, can i ask - mine feels very similar to the breast cysts ive had before where theyre quite deep under the surface of the skin - was that very different from your experience?


----------



## Sadie92

mine was under the skin too. They start as small little balls under the skin, like even smaller than a pea...them just grow.

Is yours painful?


----------



## honeygrl

I had a little pill sized lump there deep under the skin sometime between my son and daughter. It didn't hurt at all and I could even move it around without it hurting at all. Kinda freaked me out so I went to the doctor. He said it was some sort of gland there that was just getting swollen occasionally and it was nothing to worry over. It went away on it's own eventually after a year or so. Once it swelled up to the size of a plum! Doctor didn't even medicate me for it. It just went away on it's own. No idea if it's similar to what you have but I would see the doctor and not be too worried over it.

It's certainly NOTHING to be embarrassed about. It's like a pimple.. nothing you can do to stop them if you are prone to them.


----------



## honeygrl

Oh and what I had wasn't like what the other poster described above. It wasn't anything related to infection. It was just this painless lump deep beneath the skin just to the left of my coochie. I get the breast lumps too (nurse called it something complicated then said "basically it's lumpy boobie disease and the only thing you need to do is moderate your caffeine intake if it hurts") an it felts a little like those lumps except I could move it around really easily with no pain at all. It almost felt like I had some sort of oblong pill implanted there if that makes sense. 

Just thought I'd be detailed so you know it may turn out to be no biggie but you should always have that stuff checked out.


----------



## mummypeanut

honeygrl said:


> Oh and what I had wasn't like what the other poster described above. It wasn't anything related to infection. It was just this painless lump deep beneath the skin just to the left of my coochie. I get the breast lumps too (nurse called it something complicated then said "basically it's lumpy boobie disease and the only thing you need to do is moderate your caffeine intake if it hurts") an it felts a little like those lumps except I could move it around really easily with no pain at all. It almost felt like I had some sort of oblong pill implanted there if that makes sense.
> 
> Just thought I'd be detailed so you know it may turn out to be no biggie but you should always have that stuff checked out.

thanks that sounds exactly like what's going on with me. Its not painful or red or anything...its just 'there'. I will go and get it checked anyway but i'm hoping its nothing to worry about.

Ive also head breast cysts (3) and ovary cysts (2) before....I'm starting to feel like in a very 'cysty' person and maybe i have a hormone imballance or something - i'll speak to the doc about that too!

thanks for your kind response xx


----------



## mummypeanut

Sadie92 said:


> mine was under the skin too. They start as small little balls under the skin, like even smaller than a pea...them just grow.
> 
> Is yours painful?

No pain , from what ive read about it (if thats actually what it is for me) you were quite unlucky...they dont normally turn into absesses. Bad luck ma gurlie! Glad you're all better now and fingers crossed that my docs appt goes ok.

xx


----------



## daisyfflur

Hi I had a bartholin cyst and it could well be that. h

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bartholin's_cyst or look it up in google images. I had a marsupilization done, under general anthesthetic with no pain or anything. Any lump deserves to be checked out asap in case of infection.

Good luck.


----------



## country_girl8

I think i have one too...its my outer labia its swollen into a hard lump thats so sore to touch and causing sharp pains too actually hurts sitting down and even laying in bed off to the docs tomorrow eventhough im embarrased cant take the discomfort anymore


----------



## mummypeanut

country_girl8 said:


> I think i have one too...its my outer labia its swollen into a hard lump thats so sore to touch and causing sharp pains too actually hurts sitting down and even laying in bed off to the docs tomorrow eventhough im embarrased cant take the discomfort anymore

fingers crossed it all goes well for you. I cant get an appointment until friday :(


----------



## mummypeanut

daisyfflur said:


> Hi I had a bartholin cyst and it could well be that. h
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bartholin's_cyst or look it up in google images. I had a marsupilization done, under general anthesthetic with no pain or anything. Any lump deserves to be checked out asap in case of infection.
> 
> Good luck.

Thanks for the link, 

looking at the info it seems bartholian cysts are in a different area - at 5 oclock and 7 o' clock. This lump of mine is at 10-11 oclock, so nearer the 'top' rather than back passage


----------



## country_girl8

mummypeanut said:


> daisyfflur said:
> 
> 
> Hi I had a bartholin cyst and it could well be that. h
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bartholin's_cyst or look it up in google images. I had a marsupilization done, under general anthesthetic with no pain or anything. Any lump deserves to be checked out asap in case of infection.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Thanks for the link,
> 
> looking at the info it seems bartholian cysts are in a different area - at 5 oclock and 7 o' clock. This lump of mine is at 10-11 oclock, so nearer the 'top' rather than back passageClick to expand...

mines the same mummypeanut at 10-11oclock weird...hope its ok:(


----------



## mummypeanut

country_girl8 said:


> mummypeanut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daisyfflur said:
> 
> 
> Hi I had a bartholin cyst and it could well be that. h
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bartholin's_cyst or look it up in google images. I had a marsupilization done, under general anthesthetic with no pain or anything. Any lump deserves to be checked out asap in case of infection.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Thanks for the link,
> 
> looking at the info it seems bartholian cysts are in a different area - at 5 oclock and 7 o' clock. This lump of mine is at 10-11 oclock, so nearer the 'top' rather than back passageClick to expand...
> 
> mines the same mummypeanut at 10-11oclock weird...hope its ok:(Click to expand...

I think mines a sebaceous cyst (?) which is kinda similar to a bartholian cyst but it can happen anywhere on your body so its less specific on area (women get them quite commonly in thier lady area). Fingerscrossed for both of us. I'm sure you will be fine xx


----------



## daisyfflur

Well that's good news, I don't think either types are particularly bad and it might go away by itself but anti-biotics will clear it right up (a colleague of mine had one but hers got painful but it went away in no time, why am I discussing such things with a colleague :shrug: ).


----------



## mummypeanut

daisyfflur said:


> Well that's good news, I don't think either types are particularly bad and it might go away by itself but anti-biotics will clear it right up (a colleague of mine had one but hers got painful but it went away in no time, why am I discussing such things with a colleague :shrug: ).

So that you can help out super paranoid peeps like me ;)


----------



## tinkerbellita

My husband had a sebaceous cyst on his head that had to be cut out, he has another one now that will have to be cut out if it gets any bigger.


----------



## BlackBerry25

I had one at the side of my boob, like underneath it. It was from wearing too tight of a bra and I squeezed it myself and it was DISGUSTING. Don't do it!! Mine whole side got really sore but it has gone down again now and I don't wear that bra anymore. (It is still there just not big)

I think I have one on my head too. I feel a gross marble type thing on top of my head.


----------



## subio

I think I might have had one of these, I had a sharp pain down there about a year ago and had a feel in the bath to see what it was, felt a lump and had my OH take a look (nothing is sacred!) and he said it looked like a big spot, very red. Anyway, I felt it again and it popped and it was disgusting but the relief from the pain was great. It cleared up quickly with a salty bath or two and I never had any trouble since, I assumed it was a spot and my Mum said its one of those delightful girly things that just happens but if it persists see a doctor. Good Luck!


----------



## WhosThatGirl

Ive had these quite a few times. I have never been to the dr for it. I simply get a washcloth wet, put it in hte microwave for about 30 seconds to get it hot and hold it on the spot "down there" until the towel cools off. When I get one of these i do this 4-5x a day and its usually gone in a day or two.


----------



## bec_v

Hi, 
although in a different area, I had a sebaceous cyst when I was younger on the crown of my head. You should get the doc to check whether its malignant or benign, which i'm presuming can only be done with an examination. 

I was told mine could happily stay on my head for the foreseeable future (as it was benign) but was prone to infections if i caught it and broke the surface. 

I had it removed under general anaesthetic at the hospital and they used disolvable stitches, although I was offered the treatment to be done at the doctors surgery under local (I was scared and young at the time!)

To be honest I'm not sure the op did much good, I still have a lump on my head but I'm unsure if this is the cyst returned (I was told this could happen) or scar tissue. 

Your best bet is to get an appointment at the docs and at least discuss with him/her about it, it might be absolutely nothing to worry about hun x


----------



## country_girl8

I went to the docs and she said mines a collection of blood causing an infection...so on antibiotics and back docs on wed to check how it going


----------



## mummypeanut

country_girl8 said:


> I went to the docs and she said mines a collection of blood causing an infection...so on antibiotics and back docs on wed to check how it going

Glad everythings ok - i hope it clears up for you


----------



## ursa

I had noticed one for a couple of months which I hoped would go away. However it became inflamed and turned into an abcess. It was in the crease between my thigh and my pubic area, Walking/sitting/moving became very painful, I went on antibiotics and lanced it, definitely not pretty...
Currently still on antibiotics and waiting for the inflamation to go down, I'm a bit concerned about being on antibiotics while pregnant, but also I guess the infection would not be good.


----------



## mummypeanut

I eventually went to the docs and she said yes it is a cyst but its a case of wait and see. If it became inflamed i should go back but if not it should dissapear on its own.

Bad luck Ursa, It seems like most do sort themselves out. I'm sure the antibiotics will do the trick and the doc will have chosen an antibiotic which will either not har, or cause the least harm to the baby. Hope you feel better soon xx


----------

